
The FBI Director Thinks a Law Against Encryption Is Possible Under Trump - openmosix
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/fbi-director-comey-law-against-encryption-trump
======
I_am_neo
The FBI director is a fool playing politics under the scrutiny of multitudes
upon multitudes, but thinks he only performs for his benefactors in private

